# identity of african cichlid



## srleafs (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi all,
I purchased some fish from a guy and this one was included. He didn't know what it was, and I can't find a photo of one like this on line. Can anyone help?
Thanks
Steve


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks like a male kenyi.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

srleafs said:


> Hi all,
> I purchased some fish from a guy and this one was included. He didn't know what it was, and I can't find a photo of one like this on line. Can anyone help?
> Thanks
> Steve


I am not an expert in African Cichlid, and correct me if I am wrong.

I think it is a Pseudotropheus lombardoi


----------



## srleafs (Jan 28, 2009)

*Thanks guys...you are absolutely correct.*

cheers for the quick response


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> I am not an expert in African Cichlid, and correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> I think it is a Pseudotropheus lombardoi


sure!!! Start pullin technical names lol


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> I think it is a Pseudotropheus lombardoi


+1

Nice looking dominant male too.


----------

